# Calling All Singers and Musicians!



## pinkfoxie (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no idea if this is a good place to put this ad. >.> But. I have (what I think is) a really good idea. I love Glee. And I want to write a story about a furry version of Glee with my own plots and characters and dynamics and all of that good stuff. But it would just be boring to have people reading the lyrics of songs, right? Well, that's where I need singers and musicians. I don't want to just play the original songs. That would be boring, too, because people have heard all of that already. If you think this is a good idea and you can sing or play an instrument, please, please, please, send in a video or music file on youtube or something and send me the link on my journal: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3212540/

Just please read over the journal, and I would love to hear back from as many musical furries as possible.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 28, 2012)

I can play instruments. More than a few.

I can mmaybe sing rather mediocre level

But glee? i'm sorry but fuck no


----------



## pinkfoxie (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're not interested, then don't reply. I don't want to waste my time with people who don't like my ideas.

Learn some manners, by the way.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 28, 2012)

Glee makes original songs? I wasn't aware  I've only  heard their butchering of pop hits.

I can drum though :v


----------



## pinkfoxie (Feb 28, 2012)

They do have a few original songs. But that's not what I said. I meant original, as in, ORIGINAL. I don't want to just type in Rolling in the Deep - Adele and have that playing while people read my story. I want cast members of this story singing it.


----------



## pinkfoxie (Mar 1, 2012)

I am currently looking for female singers...There have to be some out there...


----------



## Pine (Mar 1, 2012)

I stopped reading as soon as you mentioned Glee.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 2, 2012)

pinkfoxie said:


> If you're not interested, then don't reply. I don't want to waste my time with people who don't like my ideas.
> 
> Learn some manners, by the way.


Hey just saying but this is quite a bit ruder than what Tides posted.


----------



## pinkfoxie (Mar 3, 2012)

You know what? Someone just close the damn thread. Sorry for asking other furries to help me achieve something.

Nature forbid I get a little support.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 3, 2012)

pinkfoxie said:


> You know what? Someone just close the damn thread. Sorry for asking other furries to help me achieve something.
> 
> Nature forbid I get a little support.



Well, the story/song concept is certainly an interesting one; however, it appears that many people in the FA forums are slightly against Glee.  If you want this to flourish into a legitimately good and unique piece of work, it should be pitched on this site in a different way or on a different site entirely.  

-Viridis


----------

